# Cory Catfish not responding to malachite green/formalin treatment, please help



## jperla (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello all,

I have an older cory catfish who developed a spot of fungus after being wounded. I have had him in a 2.5 gallon quarantine tank for a month and have been treating him with Rid-Ich Plus by Kordon. I have been performing 25% water changes every day, religiously. I have an air stone in the tank and have been feeding him bottom feeder tablets. The fungus had recently started to clear up, but still wasn't 100%, I took a look at him today and the fungus has reared its ugly head again. I know I'm not supposed to have any carbon in the filter so I haven't been using one. Is this why the medication isn't working? I thought the water changes would suffice. Please help, thank you!

Jperla


----------



## excal88 (Apr 4, 2011)

What does the fungus look like? Is it white and fuzzy? Where is the wound located? How long has treatment gone on for? Have you been dosing continuously, or taking breaks inbetween? One thing that can be causing the fungus to come back is the 25% water changes; each time you put in the medication, unless you're dosing each day, you're diluting the meds with the water changes each time, so its not as strong as it should be, and thus could not be as effective as it should be. If possible, try doing the water changes every 2-3 days, cut back on feeding to reduce the ammonia/nitrites, just enough to keep the lil guy fed. Between each water change, that'll give him a full 2-3 days worth of meds to really help with the infection. Hope this helps!


----------



## jperla (Jun 18, 2011)

The wound is located around his right gill, and the fungus is white and fuzzy. I have been dosing daily, along with the water changes. Thank you for the advice! I really appreciate it. I will go ahead and cut back the water changes to every 2-3 days and see if progress can be made.


----------

